# Newbie And New 323Bh



## MotoMouse153 (Nov 13, 2013)

Newbie here!

We just brought home a new 2014 Outback 323BH on Monday and we're planning on using it this weekend! My wife hounded me for several years to buy one and honestly I don't know why I waited so long but I should have listened to her a lot earlier.

The kids are super excited and as you can see in the picture our youngest has already embraced camping!

Any way, I'll most likely do a bunch of reading and post a question or two because even though I grew up camping I didn't pay any attention to what my dad was doing so its all new to me! I was a little worried about towing it because I've only ever towed small motorcycle trailers but it wasn't that bad...actually I haven't had to back it up yet so I better be careful about what I say


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new rig and enjoy the upcoming weekend!

Curtis


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool new Outback! You'll find a ton of info on this site. And if you don't find what you're looking for, just ask. Enjoy your new Outback.!


----------



## jrhaze (Nov 14, 2009)

I too just got a new 2014 323BH about 2 weeks ago. We love it. I can tell you I get better gas mileage than I got with my Outback 270Bh. (approx 2 mpg more) We went to Charlottesville last weekend and I pulled it over Afton mountain with no problems!


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome. We bought ours 2 1/2 months ago. REally like the layout. Looks like you tow with a similar TV(2008+ F-250). Ours has the V-10.

I noticed yours has the Diamond package. Couple of questions:

1) We are considering adding the rear ladder. My 2014 was made before they put ladders on but it is braced for one. My wife loves that rear window and she thinks the ladder will block the view or just not look good. What are your thoughts?

2) Are the sides of the camper the same hard coat gel finish as the front cap or can you see the small filon/fiberlass weave on the side panels. We will be taking ours to Bethpage next Memorial day. Tks


----------



## owen208 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sweeeet camper!!
We got our 323bh about a month ago. We have yet to take it anywhere other than the boys and I sleeping in the driveway. We did have an issue with the seal on the outside of the camper on the lower fridge vent. The seal was rolled under or something from the factory and let a little water in. The dealer went in and recaulked around both the upper and lower vents. All good now.
I also made a tv mount for the back room that will hold a 23" tv over the opening and leave a spot under it for a dvd player. I noticed you had munchkins and thought it may help on rainy days.

Take it easy!!


----------

